# Help! Project that requires old papers



## CJ1 (May 20, 2010)

Hello all,

Does anyone have access to old/unwanted photographic paper of any size, that they would be willing to donate to a school project for free?
Or do you know anyone/anywhere that does?

Thank you - have a great day
:blushing:


----------



## christopher walrath (May 20, 2010)

Try www.apug.org  The one stop site for film photographers.  Not that folks on here should be there (a lot are), but rather that everyone there is a potential help in your particular predicament.  Wow, butchered that one.  Dosn't look right, but no idea how to spell it.  Must be the flies.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 20, 2010)

You spelled predicament right, but not doesn't.


----------



## CJ1 (May 21, 2010)

thank you


----------



## christopher walrath (May 21, 2010)

Sorry, I type too fast sometimes.  ;p


----------

